# Comfort Suites/Atlantis



## mjs (Mar 22, 2006)

I realize if you stay at Comfort Suites you get access to Atlantis.  I was just wondering what the relationship is between the two.  Does Kerzner own the property the comfort suites is on?  How long  will this free admission continue?   Just wondering.
Mark


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think there is any official connection--I am guessing that when overbooked Atlantis has some sort of deal with Comfort Suites--you only get a certain number of  wristbands when staying at the Comfort Suites but it is a bargain to stay there and use all the Atlantis faclities.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, Kertzner owns Comfort Suites now. They are building a new conference center on some of the property. He also recently bought the Holiday Inn Sunspree property and is planning on building a new timeshare development there.


----------



## Dani (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah...I think that Merv Griffin Resorts which owned the two original Atlantis buildings was contractually obligated to allow the Comfort Suites to use the property and thus, so was Kerzner.

 As far as how long this free admission will continue, to give you an idea, I stayed at the Comfort Suites in 1997 and even then, we were allowed complete access to the Atlantis.


----------

